# New Timeshare in Bath, England



## Tahiya (Apr 17, 2009)

RCI's online directory has a listing for a timeshare in Bath, England, but there's no photo and very little information.  Even the RCI agent didn't have any information about the units, but said it must be a new contract with RCI.  I can't find a website or any reference to the timeshare.  Has anyone been to it?  The name is "Maple" and the code is BA18.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 17, 2009)

That's good to know about.  I love Bath, England.

Sue


----------



## Keitht (Apr 17, 2009)

If Google Earth identified the post code correctly it's in a great location.  Only about 1/2 mile from Bath Abbey etc.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 17, 2009)

*bath*

Good to know- Bath is an interesting city and a good base of operations for other sites like Stonehenge.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 17, 2009)

It's possible that it's a single cottage or apartment - RCI has a few of those affiliated now, whose ID's start with letters rather than numbers. I've never seen any of these available on line, and although I've added a few to some ongoing searches, none have ever matched. So... someone might get lucky, but I wouldn't get my heart set on it, just yet.


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 18, 2009)

I think you might find that this is the place

http://www.seasonsholidays.com/countyhotel/index.html


----------



## Keitht (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't think so.  The RCI description refers to a 'terrace holiday cottage'.  That would be some cottage  
Post code and road names are also different.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 19, 2009)

Seasons also very bitterly abandoned the RCI ship and defected to II a few years ago, firing a withering broadside at RCI in their newsletter over both rental of exchange deposits and cheating weeks members with a preference to points.  Their article expleining their reasons was very well written and I wish there was still a link to it on the web.


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 19, 2009)

very True,

Forgot about the RCI v II situation with Seasons.
It was only that I owned at Seasons and heard they had acquired this property in Bath.
Hopefully it may come up through DAE


----------



## Simoncc (Apr 22, 2009)

RCI has made some of the inventory of the 'Country Cottages' sister companies available through the exchange system and this would appear to be one of those.

These are typically privately owned single properties and the availability I've come across on similar properties seems to be well outside the peak season.


----------

